# What's the smallest turbo you've seen



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking for the smallest functional turbo you guys have seen. I need two of them for a somewhat retarded project I'm building with a small motor. I need something with the smallest internal wastegate and something that i can clock too.

Does anyone know of something that will fit my bill? I was thinking early mini cooper S turbos, or maybe something european like some kind of turbo diesel in the 1.1L range


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOTORCYCLE-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d37d0053d&vxp=mtr











:laugh:


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

i know i feel like an ass hole for saying this, but do you think that would actually work? like function right?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Probably just as well as any other ebay turbo, haha. 

Also, I dont know what you are trying to accomplish, so I cant really say what will work.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a pretty small turbo also, and is actually a quality part. It also has mapping to make sure you are getting the right turbo.

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/turbocharger


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

im twin-turboing my 550cc bike, smaller the batter im not looking for gobs of power. more of a wow factor and functionality


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

i would love to go with a garret turbo but:

Retail Price: $797.60
Your Savings: $119.61
Your Price: $677.99

and:
NOTE: The oil feed for this turbocharger is on the same flange as the oil drain; therefore, fabricating a special oil feed/oil drain flange is required for installing this turbocharger.

too much money for a POS motorcycle project


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Suzuki swift three cyl turbo .9l displacement


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

in the states? or up in the north, eh


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Got it. POS motorcycle project = ebay turbos  

Are you set on Twins? For single there are quite a few options that come stock on cars that can be picked up cheap that would work on a bike that size. Something like a 90s eclipse turbo (13g td04).

I would like to see pics of this. I enjoy home built turbo motorcycle builds, wish I could get around to mine. haha.


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

dude i just read your entire rabbit build thread...you're a god. haha

i might go with the ebay turbos...even those are a little expensive for the budget
270 x 2 + 47 for the flanges is 587 plus shipping is over half the budget...still gotta buy a big side draft and build a manifold to make it run...UGH this is probly what ill do hahaha it does fit the bill


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuJ703Kb-RA < smallest turbo i know of


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha, Thanks. 

It is a carb bike?

Edit: nm, I see its an 85, so yes.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looked at ones from a SeaDoo?


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

no where do i find those?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/turbocharger


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

Garrets gt1241 has already been discussed thanks


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm running one of the e-bay RHB31 knock offs on my Honda 350 twin. Still tuning and working on jetting, but so far so good. It puts out 5lbs with a two into one exhaust. It might do more - I don't know what the WG is set at, but I'll mess with that after its all dialed in. Definitely get the flange kit with it - they are small and it would be a pain to make all the flanges.


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

what kind of carb are you running? do you have a build thread for it?

this is the first bike project of mine, first turbo project and first time really working with carbs not just cleaning and tweaking.

i know im going to need a side draft and i was thinking some form of aftermarket solution that ppl use on a datsun Z or something of that sorts


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

veeyarrSUPERsix said:


> what kind of carb are you running? do you have a build thread for it?
> 
> this is the first bike project of mine, first turbo project and first time really working with carbs not just cleaning and tweaking.
> 
> i know im going to need a side draft and i was thinking some form of aftermarket solution that ppl use on a datsun Z or something of that sorts


No build thread - maybe if I get time in the future. I'm using a 36mm Mikuni roundslide. If you go twin, 2 of these (34mm might be better) would be plenty for 550cc. Got it off e bay. IM me if you want; I can point you to some good resources. In the meantime check out what this guy did: http://www.hondatwins.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15921


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

veeyarrSUPERsix said:


> Garrets gt1241 has already been discussed thanks


sorry grabbed the wrong link .. garrett released the gt06 this past sema 
gt0632sz


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

skip to 1:21


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

the bike is an 85 uki gs550 (4-cyl 16v), came with twin mikuni's stock. im thinking i want to change to a ONE 2-bbl carb made for a big motor to make tuning that much easier, and hopefully finding different jets easy as well (at least for the carb part of it) the head has two intake ports (2 cylinders share each one) so i plan on using the 2 stock boots off the head and making a log-type mani with a baffle in the center to direct air towards each head port. the headers are 2-to-1 and open right now, i'd just have to weld up the cross pipe and extend them to where the turbos will be. make a y-pipe to accept the turbo outlets and push them into the carb.

like i said, the whole 2-turbo setup is more for the wow factor and symmetry when you look at the bike. thats also why im looking for the smallest turbos i can find.

that guy is running an electric fuel pump, i hope i dont have to go that route. we have extremely different setups though, i guess time will tell


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> sorry grabbed the wrong link .. garrett released the gt06 this past sema
> gt0632sz


christ, that thing is tiny. like actually might be too small hahahaha. also, as expected The Price is pretty much my entire budget haha


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

looks about the same size as a td05


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

i know u said too expensive but thought id share this find anyways...



veeyarrSUPERsix said:


> NOTE: The oil feed for this turbocharger is on the same flange as the oil drain; therefore, fabricating a special oil feed/oil drain flange is required for installing this turbocharger.


i typed gt1241 in ebay and found this....


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

yeah after my post i did find a few pieces like that. thanks man i think ill be going with the IHI RHB31 off ebay from the first reply...who cares if they blow up haha i wont be putting too much stress on them i think.

thanks for all the input guys


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

colovw said:


> No build thread - maybe if I get time in the future. I'm using a 36mm Mikuni roundslide. If you go twin, 2 of these (34mm might be better) would be plenty for 550cc. Got it off e bay. IM me if you want; I can point you to some good resources. In the meantime check out what this guy did: http://www.hondatwins.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15921



i just looked at that RHB31 turbo on ebay haha soo small but cool....you guys got me thinking about turboing my cb750 bobber now! n im running twin mikuni 36mm carbs also:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

this is a cb750 but it gives you a good look at how the guy set it up on a 4 banger bike....looks like the guy is still running 4 carbs


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

veeyarrSUPERsix said:


> the bike is an 85 uki gs550 (4-cyl 16v), came with twin mikuni's stock. im thinking i want to change to a ONE 2-bbl carb made for a big motor to make tuning that much easier, and hopefully finding different jets easy as well (at least for the carb part of it) the head has two intake ports (2 cylinders share each one) so i plan on using the 2 stock boots off the head and making a log-type mani with a baffle in the center to direct air towards each head port. the headers are 2-to-1 and open right now, i'd just have to weld up the cross pipe and extend them to where the turbos will be. make a y-pipe to accept the turbo outlets and push them into the carb.
> 
> like i said, the whole 2-turbo setup is more for the wow factor and symmetry when you look at the bike. thats also why im looking for the smallest turbos i can find.
> 
> that guy is running an electric fuel pump, i hope i dont have to go that route. we have extremely different setups though, i guess time will tell



If you are using one carb, stick with one turbo. It will be much more efficient. I also think you will have a hard time finding a single carb from an automotive app. that will be small enough to feed 550cc. Even though its a 4 cyl. its not that big. Consider that even small 4 cyl car engines are 1600cc. Right now you probably have two 26 or 28 mm carbs, so keep that in mind when sizing your replacement. You rarely need anything bigger than stock unless you are pushing crazy (25psi) of boost. Your stock one would probably work well unless the are constant velocity type (lots of street bikes are). They will work, but are a bit of a pain to tune since they rely on vacum to operate. Also, often times jet sizing actually goes down after turboing a stock size carb. Just some things to think about.

As for the fuel pump, unless you have a pump on the bike that will push your boost PSI in fuel, you will absolutely need an electric pump and a rising rate FPR. As soon as you put ANY boost (even at idle) to the carb you will force the needle and seat open push the fuel back into the bowl unless you have a pump to balance it out. The rising rate FPR keeps a constant 2-3 psi base fuel pressure and raises it at a 1 to 1 ratio as boost increases. For example, at 10psi of boost you will need 12-13 psi of fuel pressure, otherwise you will drain the float bowl and starve for fuel. 

VW content >>> I also have a turbo ABA.


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

for a carb i was thinking one 2bbl carb off of an old datsun Z (3 carbs for 6 cylinders) that way theres a lot of support around for tuning the thing. with my stock carbs i couldnt find squat online as far as parts for jetting, tuning, etc. my theory on running one is just for ease of tuning, not having to sync the two together especially with each having their own turbo to worry about

good to know on the pump, didnt even consider boost pressure forcing the jet back down.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Running a pitot tube also works for fueling with a carb'd motor.


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

mldouthi said:


> Running a pitot tube also works for fueling with a carb'd motor.


:thumbup: Yup. Helps with jetting for sure. Still need a pump and fpr though.

More good info: http://www.unclebobsturbos.com/newbie.html


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

colovw said:


> :thumbup: Yup. Helps with jetting for sure. Still need a pump and fpr though.
> 
> More good info: http://www.unclebobsturbos.com/newbie.html


:thumbup:


----------



## player2 (Feb 20, 2010)

i saw a small 3 cylinder turbo diesel, walk-behind concrete saw. no details (he was busy). it looked like... idk... 200cc or less. maybe try "RB innovations".


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I'll snap some pics tomorrow at work if i didn't throw away the turbos' from a 450 Smart Car. Your thumb is larger then the inlet. Smaller then everything posted so far.


----------



## greengeeker (Jun 29, 2007)

*small kubota turbos*

I posted some info on tdiclub a number of years ago about some small turbos we had on some small displacement kubota diesels. I'm sure you could obtain these bad boys for


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

im still probly gonna end up with the little guys off ebay in the first response. im starting to like them and for about $600 i guess thats not bad for 2 turbos and the flanges. the welding is gonna cost me material and a 6-pack. after that, fuel pump, regualtor, lines, boost pipes and a wide band and ill be very close to everything i need ha.

just did my taxes online too, sha-wing @ being a student last year. 

definetly going with a pitot tube setup, one on each turbo outlet pipe linked with a T-fitting and into the fuel bowl. still thinking of doing a single 2bbl side-draft carb, something like a mikuni or weber with easily accessible parts for jetting adjustments and such. 

another thing i've been thinking of in my daydreams, piping oil lines back to these bastards. the bike has an oil cooler on the front of the frame behind the headers, wondering if i can use that area of the oil system to run lines.

does anyone know of somewhere better to have this discussion, i feel odd in here...


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

why not draw through carb, instead of blow through. then you dont have to worry about rising rate fuel pressure, sealing throttle shafts, return fuel line...


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

It seems to me in everything I've read so far that draw through is bad and highly not recommended


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

Tripicana said:


> why not draw through carb, instead of blow through. then you dont have to worry about rising rate fuel pressure, sealing throttle shafts, return fuel line...


Definitely simplifies things, but there are many negatives, maybe the biggest is that you have tubes filled with compressed oxygen and gas between your legs...

Drag bikes use them with good success, but they operate in a very narrow range of RPMs for a short period of time. 

There's good reasons why you don't see draw through systems on bikes or cars anymore.

About the oil feed - can you rig up some sort of pressure gauge to the return line to see what pressure you have?


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

Yeah when I get the motor running again I'll do that but I'm thinking I'm just going to make a separate small oil system of like a quart or two just for the turbos. Small pump, lines, cooler, and reservoir. Really don't want to have ANY kind of pressure or temp issues oiling the turbos. I've read in someone else's build thread about the positioning too high above the engine can cause starvation.mine are going to be considerably higher than what I've come across thus far

Kinda gives me and opportunity to do something cool with the pieces too...


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

IHI RHB31

http://www.vespalabs.org/User:Internetscooter/Shelved/IHI_RB31_Turbo_Charger


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

ended up buying two of them. thanks for pointing me in a some kind of direction, lets see what they can do now.

http://instagram.com/p/XJAaRZl9As/


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

for your carb thoughts... have you considered making it draw through? 

carb --> turbo(s) --> engine

a nice 2 barrel drawn into the turbo and forcefed into the motor. it may make tuning easier for you and solve the blow through of the fuel bowl issue.


----------

